# [Risolto] Lilo di Slackware non vede Gentoo

## tano70

Scusate ieri ho eseguito l'installazione di questa fantastica distro in una partizione del mio portatile che era precedentemente dedicata alla root di Ubuntu. Ho deciso di non installare alcun bootloader per fare in modo che il Lilo di Slackware (messo su Mbr) gestisse il tutto. Purtroppo nonostante abbia lanciato os-prober da Slackware e rigenerato con lilo -v al boot continuo a non avere Gentoo come distro avviabile, ma ho solo presente windows. Per capire meglio la situazione, posto per completezza il link ad un forum dove avevo postato il problema mio nick (moro30) 

http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=316017&p=4439781#p4439781

In pratica ho installato Gentoo su sda7, non ho creato alcuna altra partizione (ne home ne swap).

Questo il mio lilo.conf di slackware: (che ho opportunamento modificato io per inserire Gentoo, non so se ho scritto correttamente quella parte)

```
bash-4.2# nano /etc/lilo.conf

bash-4.2# cat /etc/lilo.conf

# LILO configuration file

# generated by 'liloconfig'

#

# Start LILO global section

# Append any additional kernel parameters:

append=" vt.default_utf8=0"

boot = /dev/sda

lba32

# Boot BMP Image.

# Bitmap in BMP format: 640x480x8

  bitmap = /boot/slack.bmp

# Menu colors (foreground, background, shadow, highlighted

# foreground, highlighted background, highlighted shadow):

  bmp-colors = 255,0,255,0,255,0

# Location of the option table: location x, location y, number of

# columns, lines per column (max 15), "spill" (this is how many

# entries must be in the first column before the next begins to

# be used.  We don't specify it here, as there's just one column.

  bmp-table = 60,6,1,16

# Timer location x, timer location y, foreground color,

# background color, shadow color.

  bmp-timer = 65,27,0,255

# Standard menu.

# Or, you can comment out the bitmap menu above and 

# use a boot message with the standard menu:

#message = /boot/boot_message.txt

# Wait until the timeout to boot (if commented out, boot the

# first entry immediately):

prompt

# Timeout before the first entry boots.

# This is given in tenths of a second, so 600 for every minute:

timeout = 1200

# Override dangerous defaults that rewrite the partition table:

change-rules

  reset

# Normal VGA console

vga = normal

# Ask for video mode at boot (time out to normal in 30s)

#vga = ask

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x64k

#vga=791

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x32k

#vga=790

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x256

#vga=773

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x64k

#vga=788

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x32k

#vga=787

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x256

#vga=771

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x64k

#vga=785

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x32k

#vga=784

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x256

#vga=769

# End LILO global section

# Windows bootable partition config begins

other = /dev/sda1

  label = Windows

  table = /dev/sda

# Windows bootable partition config ends

# Linux bootable partition config begins

image = /boot/vmlinuz

  root = /dev/sda6

  label = Linux

  read-only

[b]# Linux Gentoo

image = /boot/vmlinuz

  root = /dev/sda7

  label = Linux

  read-only[/b]

# Linux bootable partition config ends

bash-4.2#
```

e questo l'fstab sotto chroot di gentoo:

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/p$

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/ROOT               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/SWAP               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0
```

Mi dite per favore come procedere per fare vedere Gentoo all'avvio del boot di Slackware?

Premetto anche che slackware utilizza sda6 come root e sda5 come home, e il lilo sta in mbr[/code]Last edited by tano70 on Mon Sep 02, 2013 11:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

ci sono due (e più) errori (almeno uno presunto tale)

l'fstab è sbagliato perchè tu ti sei limitato solamente a copiare quello proposto dal manuale senza ragionarci sopra ed indicare effettivamente quello che andava fatto

poi nella configurazione del bootloader viene indicato una immagine del kernel che probabilmente nemmeno ci sta (lo hai compilato con genkernel come hai indicato in Ubuntu-Forum)

in /boot di gentoo dovresti ritrovartio l'immagine del kernel non sotto froma di "vmlinuz" ma

/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo 

con il relativo ramdisk e forse anche il systemmap

LiLo non lo conosco e non l'ho mai utilizzato per cui....posso limitarmi a poco

/boot di gentoo

```
# ls /boot
```

l'fstab è chiaro che devi completarlo secondo le tue esigenze

uno minimale giusto per avere un sistema di avvio

```
/dev/sda6               /               ext4            defaults         1 1

/dev/sda7              /home    ext4            defaults       1 2
```

questo senza swap , partizioni di sistema e filesystem "virtuali" o caricati in ram

il punto di mount dei dispositivi quali floppy (si usano ancora ?   :Shocked:   ) e dvd/cdrom non è più necessario dato che il loro riconoscimento avviene tramite udev e altri accrocchi...

ti posto uno dei miee (giusto per porti qualche quesito e ragionarci sopra)

```
/dev/sda1               /                       ext4     defaults,relatime,discard   0 1

tmpfs                   /dev/shm                tmpfs   size=15G,defaults        0 0

devpts                  /dev/pts                devpts  gid=5,mode=620  0 0

sysfs                   /sys                    sysfs   defaults        0 0

proc                    /proc                   proc    defaults        0 0

tmpfs                   /tmp                    tmpfs   noatime,nodiratime,size=4G      0 0

none                    /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs   nr_inodes=1M    0 0

```

ti ricordo che il vasto manuale di Gentoo ha già tutte le risposte pronte (o almeno in gran parte soddisfano i criteri di prima installazione)

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ci sono due (e più) errori (almeno uno presunto tale)
> 
> l'fstab è sbagliato perchè tu ti sei limitato solamente a copiare quello proposto dal manuale senza ragionarci sopra ed indicare effettivamente quello che andava fatto
> 
> poi nella configurazione del bootloader viene indicato una immagine del kernel che probabilmente nemmeno ci sta (lo hai compilato con genkernel come hai indicato in Ubuntu-Forum)
> ...

 

intanto grazie per la risposta, purtroppo sono un profano, e forse non dovevo avvicinarmi ad una distro seria come gentoo, ma sono uno che ha tanta voglia di imparare, e poi se sono riuscito a mettere archlinux e slackware non vedo perche' non devo riuscire con Gentoo.

Detto questo, sono entrato in chroot in sda7 (la root dove ho messo gentoo) e ho questo:

```
darkstar / # ls /boot

kernel-3.10.7-gentoo

darkstar / #
```

cosi ho provveduto a modificare il mio lilo.conf di slackware in questo modo:

```
# Linux Gentoo

other = /boot/kernel-3.10.7-gentoo

  label = Linux-Gentoo

  table = /dev/sda7

# Linux bootable partition config ends
```

Poi per quanto riguarda la modifica che dovrei dare al mio fstab sotto chroot di gentoo, perche' indichi la sda7 (che sarebbe la mia root di Gentoo) come /home? e' un errore? se cortesemente mi dici come procedere in tal senso...e vorrei capire cosa aggiungere tra relatime, noatime,ecc per avere un fstab corretto per gentoo, Non uso ssd ma hard disk comune.[/code]

----------

## sabayonino

errore mio. ho invertito i dev . avrei potuto anche scrivere /dev/sda10

sei TU che devi sapere come è partizionato il disco e quali sono le partizioni in gioco.

per l'fstab , ti suggerisco di controlalre il manuale di "fstab"

```
# man fstab
```

e delle opzioni di mount paragrafo FILESYSTEM INDEPENDENT MOUNT OPTIONS

```
# man mount
```

quelle che ti ho postato , al momento dovrebbero essere sufficienti per un avvio normale. poi sei tu che devi personalizzartele se ritieni necessario.

----------

## tano70

continua a non avviarsi, a non essere riconosciuta da slackware questa benedetta partizione di Gentoo. Non so piu come fare per avviarla....

----------

## sabayonino

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> continua a non avviarsi, a non essere riconosciuta da slackware questa benedetta partizione di Gentoo. Non so piu come fare per avviarla....

 

il kernel ha i moduli del chipset controller dischi ? 

hai eseguito correttamente la compilazione ?

hai utilizzato una configurazione di un kernel funzionante ?

hai utilizzato genkernel ? se sì con quali parametri ?

qauli errori ti vengono segnalati durante l'avvio ?

anche a me il motorino non partiva....

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>  *tano70 wrote:*   continua a non avviarsi, a non essere riconosciuta da slackware questa benedetta partizione di Gentoo. Non so piu come fare per avviarla.... 
> 
> il kernel ha i moduli del chipset controller dischi ? 
> 
> hai eseguito correttamente la compilazione ?
> ...

 

ho cercato di dare la configurazione manuale come da guida, in un primo momento volevo usare genkernel e ho pure dato il comando emerge genkernel e mi ha scaricato qualcosa, poi pero' non sono andato avanti con il comando, perche' per pura inesperienza pensavo che mi avesse scaricato un kernel antico, 3.4.4 ecc e ho deciso di compilare manualmente il kernel dando questo comando 

make && make modules_install

e dopo circa 20/25 minuti ha finito la compilazione.

poi ho dato questo comando:

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.10.7-gentoo     (che sarebbe la versione del kernel che mi ha scaricato)

ho saltato la parte relativa agli initramfs ed anche quella relativa alla confiugurazione dei moduli.

Ora non so se ho saltato qualche passaggio in effetti....ma essendo adesso in chroot di Gentoo se manca qualcosa o se devo dare qualche comando per postarti altro dimmi pure!!

Non mi vengono segnalati errori in avvio, semplicemente il lilo di slackware non mi riconosce la partizione di gentoo, non mi spunta nella lista dei sistemi avviabili, malgrado stia facendo un casino di cambiamenti al lilo.conf, settandolo in svariati modi per quanto attiene alla parte di gentoo, ma nulla, non arrivo nemmeno a lanciarlo gentoo!! ho postato anche direttamente nel forum di slackware, e queste sono le prove che ho fatto:

http://www.slacky.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=37106&p=332884#p332884

Poi kernel funzionante in che senso? io ho lanciato questo comando:

emerge gentoo-sources

mi sono limitato a seguire la guida!!

questo il mio conf di gentoo:

```
darkstar / # cat /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg lock session startup-notification thunar udev X"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"
```

[/code]

Eventualmente potrei eliminare la compilazione del kernel ottenuto, e ripartire da zero con la compilazione? nel caso avessi saltato qualche passaggio o sbagliato qualcosa dopo l'esecuzione di questi due comandi? 

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

ricordo che si e' aperta una piccola finestra a grafica ed ho cercato di settare le cose che ha consigliato la guida, poi ho dato, save, poi load, e poi ho lanciato il comando che ho scritto sopra che porta alla configurazione del kernel

----------

## sabayonino

probabilmente nella tua prima compilazione non hai incluso i drivers del controler dei dischi .

come detto precedentemente potresti provare ad utilizzare la configurazione del kernel di slack

su slack Monta la partizione Gentoo (esempio /mnt/gentoo) e salva la configurazione da qualche parte al suo interno

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz > /mnt/gentoo/root/kern_slack
```

effettua il chroot (ricordati di montare proc e sys e dev ) e con genkernel :

```
# genkernel --install --save-config --kernel-config=/root/kern_slack all
```

la compilazione creerà anche l'initramfs per questo kernel e verranno salvati in /booot (di gentoo)

controlla con :

```
# ls /boot
```

esci dal chroot e aggiorna lilo. 

se lilo non si perde ... riavvia

ciao

PS : ricordati tutti i link che ti ho postato precedentemente ....

----------

## tano70

Sto eseguendo quello che mi hai detto....spero che possa risolvere...se riesco ad avviare gentoo ti faccio la statua!!   :Very Happy: 

```
(chroot) darkstar / # genkernel --install --save-config --kernel-config=/root/kern_slack all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45.1

* Running with options: --install --save-config --kernel-config=/root/kern_slack all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 3.10.7-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /root/kern_slack

* kernel: Using config from /root/kern_slack

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2013-08-27--21-38-29.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 3.10.7-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Installing firmware ('make firmware_install') due to CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL != y...

*         >> Compiling 3.10.7-gentoo modules...

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo

* busybox: >> Applying patches...

*           - 1.18.1-openvt.diff

*           - busybox-1.20.1-mdstart.patch

*           - busybox-1.20.2-glibc-sys-resource.patch

*           - busybox-1.7.4-signal-hack.patch

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* busybox: >> Copying to cache...

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

*         >> Appending modprobed cpio data...

*         >> Compressing cpio data (.xz)...

* 

* Kernel compiled successfully!

* 

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     root=/dev/$ROOT

* 

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

* 

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file.

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* With support for several ext* filesystems available, it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4" to the list of boot parameters.

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

* 

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.

(chroot) darkstar / # 
```

Allora questo e' quello che ha riportato la compilazione. Ora non ho le competenze per capire se tutto e' andato come doveva andare o meno. Ho trovato utile postarti la compilazione, in modo che se quei warning che mi da alla fine sono rilevanti almeno puoi aiutarmi e sai dove mettere mano.

Adesso esco da chroot e rilancio da slack il lilo -v e vediamo cosa succede....Last edited by tano70 on Tue Aug 27, 2013 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> Sto eseguendo quello che mi hai detto....spero che possa risolvere...se riesco ad avviare gentoo ti faccio la statua!!   

 

non ho posto per le statue.

vorrei solo che oltre a copiare i comandi , provassi anche a capire quello che stai facendo   :Rolling Eyes: 

ti ricordo ache dell'FsTab

Se si avvia , probabilmente avrai la connessione via eth (è stata configurata la scheda di rete come da manuale ?)

al wi-fi ci si può pensare anche più tardi in modo più agevole magari con un DE funziuonante.

L'importante è procedere a piccoli passi e cercare di capire quello che si sta facendo.

PS : ricordati anche di creare un utente come indicato alla fine del manuale di installazione "base" di Gentoo (magari prima dell'installazione di Xfce)

[edit] http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap3

a lilo di slack potresti aggiungere anche questi parametri

```
append="init=/linuxrc keymap=it"
```

studiati il link sopra e adattalo alla tua situazione se necessario

sempre riguardo a lilo ti ricordo che genkernel creerà anche una initramfs

```
initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo
```

----------

## tano70

Allora al lancio di lilo -v non mi dice alcunche' di quello che mi diceva le altre volte, quindi presumo continui a non trovarmi la partizione di gentoo. Per completezza ti posto il risultato del comando dato:

```
bash-4.2# lilo -v

LILO version 24.0 (released 07-Juni-2013)

  * Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger  (until v20)

  * Copyright (C) 1999-2007 John Coffman  (until v22)

  * Copyright (C) 2009-2013 Joachim Wiedorn  (since v23)

This program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software 

distributed under the BSD License (3-clause). Details can be found in 

the file COPYING, which is distributed with this software.

Compiled at 14:05:06 on Aug 19 2013

Reading boot sector from /dev/sda

Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.

    Name change: '/dev/sda2' -> '/dev/sda2'

part_nowrite check:: Input/output error
```

Inoltre ti posto anche il mio lilo.conf cosi che se ci sono errori mi dai una mano, io la parte riguardo a gentoo l'ho messa cosi, ma ho provato anche in altri svariati modi, perfino con l'uidd della partizione al posto del percorso fisico (sda7) ma non ho mai risolto nulla

```
# LILO configuration file

# generated by 'liloconfig'

#

# Start LILO global section

# Append any additional kernel parameters:

append=" vt.default_utf8=0"

boot = /dev/sda

lba32

# Boot BMP Image.

# Bitmap in BMP format: 640x480x8

  bitmap = /boot/slack.bmp

# Menu colors (foreground, background, shadow, highlighted

# foreground, highlighted background, highlighted shadow):

  bmp-colors = 255,0,255,0,255,0

# Location of the option table: location x, location y, number of

# columns, lines per column (max 15), "spill" (this is how many

# entries must be in the first column before the next begins to

# be used.  We don't specify it here, as there's just one column.

  bmp-table = 60,6,1,16

# Timer location x, timer location y, foreground color,

# background color, shadow color.

  bmp-timer = 65,27,0,255

# Standard menu.

# Or, you can comment out the bitmap menu above and 

# use a boot message with the standard menu:

#message = /boot/boot_message.txt

# Wait until the timeout to boot (if commented out, boot the

# first entry immediately):

prompt

# Timeout before the first entry boots.

# This is given in tenths of a second, so 600 for every minute:

timeout = 1200

# Override dangerous defaults that rewrite the partition table:

change-rules

  reset

# Normal VGA console

vga = normal

# Ask for video mode at boot (time out to normal in 30s)

#vga = ask

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x64k

#vga=791

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x32k

#vga=790

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x256

#vga=773

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x64k

#vga=788

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x32k

#vga=787

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x256

#vga=771

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x64k

#vga=785

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x32k

#vga=784

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x256

#vga=769

# End LILO global section

# Windows bootable partition config begins

other = /dev/sda1

  label = Windows

  table = /dev/sda

# Windows bootable partition config ends

# Linux bootable partition config begins

image = /boot/vmlinuz

  root = /dev/sda6

  label = Linux

  read-only

# Linux Gentoo

other = /dev/sda77

  label = Gentoo

  read-only

# Linux bootable partition config ends

bash-4.2#
```

----------

## sabayonino

rileggiti il mio post precedente. ho fatto alcuni "edit"

[edit] che è sto errore di lilo ?

```
part_nowrite check:: Input/output error
```

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> rileggiti il mio post precedente. ho fatto alcuni "edit"
> 
> [edit] che è sto errore di lilo ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

niente continua a non vederlo, il lilo.conf di slackware l'ho appena modificato in questo modo, secondo le tue indicazioni:

```
# Linux Gentoo

image = /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo

  label = Gentoo

  read-only

  root = /dev/sda7

  append="init=/linuxrc keymap=us"

  initrd = /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo

# Linux bootable partition config ends
```

P.S alla tastiera ho messo us in quanto il mio portatile ha tastiera americana.

Hai altre idee per fare riconoscere a lilo di slackware la mia partizione gentoo? quegli spazi dopo = nel config di lilo sono esatti? perche' nelle guide li vedo attaccati, ma quelli che ho io relativi a windows e slackware stesso erano con gli spazi. per intenderci tipo va scritto cosi

root = /dev/sda7

oppure cosi

root=/dev/sda7

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> rileggiti il mio post precedente. ho fatto alcuni "edit"
> 
> [edit] che è sto errore di lilo ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

credo si riferisca a questo:

Name change: '/dev/sda2' -> '/dev/sda2'

In pratica quando installai slackware, il suo configuratore mi proposte se volevo che il sistema potesse conoscere quella partizione sda2 in fat, per farla vedere agli altri sistemi, ed io l'ho impostata in yes. Non so se ho fatto una cagata o meno, ma questo errore non da alcun fastidio al regolare funzionamento di slack o windows, semplicemente mi trovo quella specie di partizione che appartiene a windows, che mi viene vista da slack

----------

## sabayonino

non conosco lili per cui non so se è sciuscettibile agli spazi   :Mr. Green: 

togli gli spazi. e riprova   :Confused: 

----------

## tano70

tolti anche gli spazi, ma nulla, gentoo non viene in alcun modo visto da slackware. sembra un incubo sta cosa...eppure il sistema su sda7 ci sta porca paletta!!!

P.S prima che si vada avanti inutilmente..... questo il mio fdisk -l

```
Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2          206848   309008383   154400768    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3       317008754   625137344   154064295+   f  W95 Esteso (LBA)

Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/sda4       309008384   317008753     4000185   83  Linux

/dev/sda5       317008817   375597808    29294496   83  Linux

Partition 5 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/sda6   *   375597872   465166335    44784232   83  Linux

/dev/sda7       465168384   486924287    10877952   83  Linux

/dev/sda8       495482880   625135615    64826368   83  Linux

/dev/sda9       486926336   495480831     4277248   82  Linux swap
```

La dev sda7 non ha l'asterisco di boot, al contrario di windows e slackware che lo hanno, ed infatti sono gli unici sistemi che mi vengiono selezionati dal lilo di slak. Che mi possa essere dimenticato in fase di installazione di segnare la sda7 come bootabile? oppure quegli asterischi sono messi dal sistema perche' appunto originariamente contenevano il grub, o comunque sono partizioni dove io ho installato il bootloader?

----------

## sabayonino

non è che magari il kernel di gentoo dovrebbe stare sulla /boot di slack ?

con grub2 non ci sono problemi , l'os-prober nelle varie partizioni/dischi funziona.

Lilo non lo so.

prova a copiare la /boot di gentoo su /boot di slack. 

ripeto. non conosco lilo ... dovrei andarmi a spulciare la doc   :Shocked: 

[edit] http://book.slackware.it/booting.html

----------

## sabayonino

puoi postare l'fstab di slack ?

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> puoi postare l'fstab di slack ?

 

eccolo

```
bash-4.2# cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda9        swap             swap        defaults         0   0

/dev/sda6        /                ext4        defaults         1   1

/dev/sda5        /home            ext4        defaults         1   2

/dev/sda2        /dev/sda2        ntfs-3g     fmask=177,dmask=077 1   0

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom       auto        noauto,owner,ro,comment=x-gvfs-show 0   0

/dev/fd0         /mnt/floppy      auto        noauto,owner     0   0

devpts           /dev/pts         devpts      gid=5,mode=620   0   0

proc             /proc            proc        defaults         0   0

tmpfs            /dev/shm         tmpfs       defaults         0   0

bash-4.2#
```

----------

## sabayonino

se vuoi rendere avviabile /dev/sda7 puoi porvare ad utilizzare cfdisk (dovrebbe essere di default anche su slack)

ATTENZIONE. occhio a quello che fai 

```
# cfdisk /dev/sda
```

posizionati su sda7

seleziona "Avviabile" + INVIO  e poi "Scrivi" + INVIO per scrivere i cambiamenti

Immagine : http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/9276/o601.png

riprova con lilo

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> se vuoi rendere avviabile /dev/sda7 puoi porvare ad utilizzare cfdisk (dovrebbe essere di default anche su slack)
> 
> ATTENZIONE. occhio a quello che fai 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fatto tutto quello che mi hai suggerito ma continua a non avere gentoo al boot:

questo il mio fdisk -l

bash-4.2# fdisk -l

```
Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 38913 cilindri, totale 625142448 settori

Unità = sectors di 1 * 512 = 512 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0x87962635

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2          206848   309008383   154400768    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3       317008754   625137344   154064295+   f  W95 Esteso (LBA)

Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/sda4       309008384   317008753     4000185   83  Linux

/dev/sda5       317008817   375597808    29294496   83  Linux

Partition 5 does not start on physical sector boundary.

/dev/sda6   *   375597872   465166335    44784232   83  Linux

/dev/sda7   *   465168384   486924287    10877952   83  Linux

/dev/sda8       495482880   625135615    64826368   83  Linux

/dev/sda9       486926336   495480831     4277248   82  Linux swap
```

Poi, non so se e' corretto o meno, ho anche aggiunto la voce sda7 al fstab di slackware:

```
bash-4.2# cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda9        swap             swap        defaults         0   0

/dev/sda6        /                ext4        defaults         1   1

/dev/sda5        /home            ext4        defaults         1   2

/dev/sda7    /        ext4        defaults,noatime 1   1

/dev/sda2        /dev/sda2        ntfs-3g     fmask=177,dmask=077 1   0

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom       auto        noauto,owner,ro,comment=x-gvfs-show 0   0

/dev/fd0         /mnt/floppy      auto        noauto,owner     0   0

devpts           /dev/pts         devpts      gid=5,mode=620   0   0

proc             /proc            proc        defaults         0   0

tmpfs            /dev/shm         tmpfs       defaults         0   0

bash-4.2#
```

e infine questo il mio lilo.conf di slackware (controlla bene la parte relativa a gentoo se a tuo avviso ho scritto correttamente:

```
bash-4.2# cat /etc/lilo.conf

# LILO configuration file

# generated by 'liloconfig'

#

# Start LILO global section

# Append any additional kernel parameters:

append=" vt.default_utf8=0"

boot = /dev/sda

lba32

# Boot BMP Image.

# Bitmap in BMP format: 640x480x8

  bitmap = /boot/slack.bmp

# Menu colors (foreground, background, shadow, highlighted

# foreground, highlighted background, highlighted shadow):

  bmp-colors = 255,0,255,0,255,0

# Location of the option table: location x, location y, number of

# columns, lines per column (max 15), "spill" (this is how many

# entries must be in the first column before the next begins to

# be used.  We don't specify it here, as there's just one column.

  bmp-table = 60,6,1,16

# Timer location x, timer location y, foreground color,

# background color, shadow color.

  bmp-timer = 65,27,0,255

# Standard menu.

# Or, you can comment out the bitmap menu above and 

# use a boot message with the standard menu:

#message = /boot/boot_message.txt

# Wait until the timeout to boot (if commented out, boot the

# first entry immediately):

prompt

# Timeout before the first entry boots.

# This is given in tenths of a second, so 600 for every minute:

timeout = 1200

# Override dangerous defaults that rewrite the partition table:

change-rules

  reset

# Normal VGA console

vga = normal

# Ask for video mode at boot (time out to normal in 30s)

#vga = ask

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x64k

#vga=791

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x32k

#vga=790

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x256

#vga=773

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x64k

#vga=788

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x32k

#vga=787

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x256

#vga=771

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x64k

#vga=785

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x32k

#vga=784

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x256

#vga=769

# End LILO global section

# Windows bootable partition config begins

other = /dev/sda1

  label = Windows

  table = /dev/sda

# Windows bootable partition config ends

# Linux bootable partition config begins

image = /boot/vmlinuz

  root = /dev/sda6

  label = Linux

  read-only

# Linux Gentoo

image = /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo

  label = Gentoo

  read-only

  root = /dev/sda7

  append = "init=/linuxrc keymap=us"

  initrd = /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo

# Linux bootable partition config ends

bash-4.2#
```

Davvero piu di cosi non so....non capisco come venirne fuori, sembra impossibile che una partizione regolarmente scritta e resa avviabile, non sia presente nel lilo di slackware e quindi non disponibile al boot!!!

----------

## sabayonino

io vedo 

```
# Windows bootable partition config ends

# Linux bootable partition config begins 
```

sti ENDS e BEGINS ... anche se commenti , non è che servano a LiLo per sapere dove inizia un SO e finisce ?

 :Confused:   parlo da profano di Lilo.

la modifica del file  l'hai fatta a mano o è stato generato ?

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> io vedo 
> 
> ```
> # Windows bootable partition config ends
> 
> ...

 

hai ragione posso provare a sistemare anche quelli...anche s ein genere il simbolo # davanti significa che sono commentati e servono solo a specificare all'utente cosa serve quella certa variabile o rigo. ma a sto punto...proviamo anche questo...Last edited by tano70 on Tue Aug 27, 2013 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

inoltre perchè nel fstab di slack c'è

```
/dev/sda7    /        ext4        defaults,noatime 1   1 
```

non ci và

quante root monti ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

deve essere nel fstab di gentoo

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> inoltre perchè nel fstab di slack c'è
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda7    /        ext4        defaults,noatime 1   1 
> ```
> ...

 

Questa l'ho aggiunta io pensando che dovesse essere presente...come ti avevo detto qualche post indietro. Comunque la tolgo immediatamente...

----------

## sabayonino

hai messo /dev/sda77 in lilo ?

```
# Linux Gentoo

other = /dev/sda77

  label = Gentoo

  read-only 
```

riposta il lilo.conf

 e consiglio di aggiungerci anche l'initrd e quei due (almeno per ora) parametri

----------

## tano70

```
# LILO configuration file

# generated by 'liloconfig'

#

# Start LILO global section

# Append any additional kernel parameters:

append=" vt.default_utf8=0"

boot = /dev/sda

lba32

# Boot BMP Image.

# Bitmap in BMP format: 640x480x8

  bitmap = /boot/slack.bmp

# Menu colors (foreground, background, shadow, highlighted

# foreground, highlighted background, highlighted shadow):

  bmp-colors = 255,0,255,0,255,0

# Location of the option table: location x, location y, number of

# columns, lines per column (max 15), "spill" (this is how many

# entries must be in the first column before the next begins to

# be used.  We don't specify it here, as there's just one column.

  bmp-table = 60,6,1,16

# Timer location x, timer location y, foreground color,

# background color, shadow color.

  bmp-timer = 65,27,0,255

# Standard menu.

# Or, you can comment out the bitmap menu above and 

# use a boot message with the standard menu:

#message = /boot/boot_message.txt

# Wait until the timeout to boot (if commented out, boot the

# first entry immediately):

prompt

# Timeout before the first entry boots.

# This is given in tenths of a second, so 600 for every minute:

timeout = 1200

# Override dangerous defaults that rewrite the partition table:

change-rules

  reset

# Normal VGA console

vga = normal

# Ask for video mode at boot (time out to normal in 30s)

#vga = ask

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x64k

#vga=791

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x32k

#vga=790

# VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x256

#vga=773

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x64k

#vga=788

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x32k

#vga=787

# VESA framebuffer console @ 800x600x256

#vga=771

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x64k

#vga=785

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x32k

#vga=784

# VESA framebuffer console @ 640x480x256

#vga=769

# End LILO global section

# Windows bootable partition config begins

other = /dev/sda1

  label = Windows

  table = /dev/sda

# Windows bootable partition config ends

# Linux bootable partition config begins

image = /boot/vmlinuz

  root = /dev/sda6

  label = Linux

  read-only

# Linux bootable partition config ends

# Linux bootable partition config begins

image = /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo

  label = Gentoo

  read-only

  root = /dev/sda7

  append = "init=/linuxrc keymap=us"

  initrd = /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.7-gentoo

# Linux bootable partition config ends

bash-4.2#
```

Guarda posso dirti che ho perfino provato il programma supergrub2 disk, avviandolo da chiavetta usb, recupera anche le situazioni piu disperate o quando i grub vengono cancellati da altre installazioni o da errori, ebbene anche questo mi vede solo come OS Linux slackware e Winzozz!! nessun accenno o riferimento a Gentoo!! sto uscendo pazzo...ma davvero e' cosi maledettamente difficile o impossibile fare riconoscere sda7 con Gentoo al Lilo di slackware??

----------

## sabayonino

come già detto , non conosco Lilo

supponendo che il kernel funzioni , che fstab funzioni .... sarebbe già qualcosa che riesca a bootare senza errori.

poi tutto il resto si può far con calma.

hai provato a reinstallare lilo su Slack ?

----------

## tano70

No per il momento non ho reinstallato lilo, visto che comunque non penso cambierebbe le cose, il problema e' che quella partizione e' come se non fosse vista, e non vorrei fare casini e non potere avviare nemmeno la slackware, che e' configurata stupendamente. Sto installando gentoo anche sull'altro portatile, rifacendo da capo tutto il procedimento, che ormai sta diventando per me abbastanza automatizzato. Anche li pero' ho la stessa situazione, vorrei fare gestire tutto da archlinux, quindi dovrei fargli riconoscere la partizione con Gentoo.Archlinux ha il grub...chissa; che magari li possa andare diversamente....tentare non nuoce, e nel frattempo imparo a fare manualita' con l'installazione di gentoo!!

Aggiornamento: Alle 2 del mattino ho ultimato l'installazione di gentoo nella partizione dell'altro portatile che ospitava Ubuntu. Da archlinux ho lanciato os-prober che mi ha prontamente aggiunto gentoo ai sistemi, e ho rigenerato il grub di archlinux che appunto ha anch'esso aggiunto gentoo. Al boot mi ritrovo finalmente Gentoo disponibile tra i sistemi avviabili, ma selezionandolo mi carica sempre archlinux, Non capisco forse in qualche modo il grub di archlinux non prende il kernel o l'immagine di Gentoo per fare avviare quella, oppure devo aggiungere qualche linea di configurazione al grub di archlinux per mettere i giusti parametri per avviare gentoo? comunque era tardissimo e sono andato a dormire. Oggi pomeriggio vedo di capire come poterlo avviare. Premetto che ho configurato il kernel manualmente e non con genkernel, e mi ha costruito kernel-3.10.7-gentoo.

----------

## sabayonino

come supponevo. nella /boot di slack devi avere anche il kernel di gentoo (quindi copiarlo come indicato precedentemente) ed idem per /lib/modules

http://www.linuxguide.it/linux/faq/amministrazione-sistema/233-Come-e-possibile-con-LILO-gestire-piu-distribuzioni-GNULinux-sullo-stesso-sistema.html

 *Quote:*   

> Questo presume che occorre copiare nella directory /boot della prima distribuzione, l'immagine del kernel della seconda; la directory /lib/modules/<kernel>  deve essere copiata nella directory /lib/modules/ della prima distribuzione. 

 

(sempre se è ancora validao sto discorso)

puoi postare /boot di slack ?

```
# ls /boot
```

e /lib/modules sempre di slack

```
# ls /lib/modules
```

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> come supponevo. nella /boot di slack devi avere anche il kernel di gentoo (quindi copiarlo come indicato precedentemente) ed idem per /lib/modules
> 
> http://www.linuxguide.it/linux/faq/amministrazione-sistema/233-Come-e-possibile-con-LILO-gestire-piu-distribuzioni-GNULinux-sullo-stesso-sistema.html
> 
>  *Quote:*   Questo presume che occorre copiare nella directory /boot della prima distribuzione, l'immagine del kernel della seconda; la directory /lib/modules/<kernel>  deve essere copiata nella directory /lib/modules/ della prima distribuzione.  
> ...

 

Mi sa che ti stai confondendo, questo di cui sto parlando è una nuova installazione di gentoo che ho fatto in altro mio portatile dove ho Archlinux, e quindi sto cercando il modo per fare bootare Gentoo dal grub di archlinux, visto che viene visto ma quando lo seleziono si boota archlinux. Dimentica l'altro portatile, slackware e Lilo  :Smile: 

Concentriamoci su questa nuova installazione che ho fatto in altro portatile. Comunque sono ancora a lavoro, tra 1 ora sarò a casa e possiamo fare tutte le prove del caso. grazie sempre per la tua disponibilità  :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

 :Confused:   ti suggerisco di tenere due topic diversi dato che il titolo iniziale (e i relativi posts) è slack e lilo !

ma hai letto benequello che ho postato ?

----------

## tano70

Eh ma aprire un nuovo topic..non avrebbe senso, visto che piu o meno è la stessa cosa, a parte lilo nella slackware... e grub in archlinux. Al limite lo farò, intanto proseguiamo:

Allora ho fatto le modifiche che mi hai suggerito, vala  a dire copiare il kernel che avevo sotto /boot in gentoo e la cartella modulese di gentoo sotto la relativa directory lib/modules di Archlinux. Nello specifico questi i comandi che ho dato sotto la finestra terminale root di archlinux:

[root@tanolinux tano]# cp /run/media/tano/e711ec78-96c0-4539-aa32-aa36e56c96ca/boot/kernel-3.10.7-gentoo /boot/

[root@tanolinux tano]# cp -a /run/media/tano/e711ec78-96c0-4539-aa32-aa36e56c96ca/lib/modules/3.10.7-gentoo /lib/modules

questo il mio grub di archlinux, secondo te devo modificare qualche parametro nella parte relativa a Gentoo?

```
[root@tanolinux tano]# cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

insmod part_gpt

insmod part_msdos

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,msdos3'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3  db1612e9-5425-438c-98ca-55ff9a4cee99

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root db1612e9-5425-438c-98ca-55ff9a4cee99

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=1024x768

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=it_IT

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_input console

terminal_output gfxterm

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,msdos1'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

fi

insmod gfxmenu

loadfont ($root)/grub/themes/Archxion/Sans-10.pf2

loadfont ($root)/grub/themes/Archxion/Sans-12.pf2

loadfont ($root)/grub/themes/Archxion/Sans-14.pf2

insmod png

set theme=($root)/grub/themes/Archxion/theme.txt

export theme

set timeout=5

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Arch Linux, con Linux core repo kernel' --class arch --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-core repo kernel-true-db1612e9-5425-438c-98ca-55ff9a4cee99' {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=keep

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

   fi

   echo   'Caricamento Linux core repo kernel...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=db1612e9-5425-438c-98ca-55ff9a4cee99 rw  quiet

   echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

   initrd   /initramfs-linux.img

}

menuentry 'Arch Linux, with Linux core repo kernel (Fallback initramfs)' --class arch --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-core repo kernel-fallback-db1612e9-5425-438c-98ca-55ff9a4cee99' {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=keep

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

   fi

   echo   'Caricamento Linux core repo kernel...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=db1612e9-5425-438c-98ca-55ff9a4cee99 rw  quiet

   echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

   initrd   /initramfs-linux-fallback.img

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry 'Gentoo Base System release 2.2 (su /dev/sda6)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-simple-e711ec78-96c0-4539-aa32-aa36e56c96ca' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

   fi

   linux /vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=db1612e9-5425-438c-98ca-55ff9a4cee99 rw quiet

   initrd /initramfs-linux.img

}

submenu 'Opzioni avanzate per Gentoo Base System release 2.2 (su /dev/sda6)' $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-advanced-e711ec78-96c0-4539-aa32-aa36e56c96ca' {

   menuentry 'Arch Linux, con Linux core repo kernel (su /dev/sda6)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/vmlinuz-linux--e711ec78-96c0-4539-aa32-aa36e56c96ca' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

      fi

      linux /vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=db1612e9-5425-438c-98ca-55ff9a4cee99 rw quiet

      initrd /initramfs-linux.img

   }

   menuentry 'Arch Linux, with Linux core repo kernel (Fallback initramfs) (su /dev/sda6)' --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-gnulinux-/vmlinuz-linux--e711ec78-96c0-4539-aa32-aa36e56c96ca' {

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

      fi

      linux /vmlinuz-linux root=UUID=db1612e9-5425-438c-98ca-55ff9a4cee99 rw quiet

      initrd /initramfs-linux-fallback.img

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/60_memtest86+ ###

### END /etc/grub.d/60_memtest86+ ###
```

Questo il ls /boot di Archlinux dopo le modifiche che ho fatto tu suo suggerimento:

```
[root@tanolinux tano]# ls /boot

grub               initramfs-linux.img   lost+found

initramfs-linux-fallback.img  kernel-3.10.7-gentoo  vmlinuz-linux
```

Adesso provo a rigenerare il grub di archlinux e provo a bootare...vediamo che succede!! dimenticavo se potesse servire, questo l'fstab di archlinux

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information

#

# <file system> <dir>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>

# UUID=db1612e9-5425-438c-98ca-55ff9a4cee99

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            rw,relatime,data=ordere$

# UUID=d4cb9376-dde6-4ced-9ffb-7eeff0453f98

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            rw,relatime     0 2

# UUID=fb813705-099d-47a5-b481-77e949290257

/dev/sda2               swap            swap            defaults        0 0
```

----------

## tano70

Ci soino riuscitooooo!!! ho bootato Gentoo, e mi e' partita perfino l'interfaccia grafica al mio digitare startx

Purtroppo non ho nulla, ne wifi funzionante ne programmi ne altro....quindi adesso il punto e' come procedere in tal senso senza una connessione dispoinibile. In fase di compilazione mi ero scaricato networkmanager ma non lo vedo avviato....quindi non so come connettermi.....

----------

## sabayonino

vabbè riuscito ... ma stai facendo un casino con sto thread.

il titolo del thread eè slack-Gentoo+Lilo

la "possibile" soluzione da me proposta è per Lilo non per grub ed arch !!!! (grub gestisce gli OS in modo differente ! sia Grub1 che Grub2 )

anche se simili sono due cose differenti ... mettiti nei panni anche di uno che possa aver un problema simile.

ciauz

[edit] e non editare i messaggi precedenti dopo ore.... l'ultima modifica che hai fatto di un post precedente non c'era. uno non può rileggersi tutti i posts per vedere se o cosa hai aggiunto... fossero modifiche di pochi minuti....

thread confusionario.

----------

## tano70

Mi scuso per la confusione generata in questo post, ma alla fine sono riuscito a fare andare lilo di slackware e fare riconoscere gentoo!! il mio errore era quello di avere inserito anche gli inittramfs nelle righe del lilo.conf editate per Gentoo. Mi e' bastato quasi per caso cancellare queste righe, una mia intuizione puramente casuale, e lanciare nuovamente lilo -v per vedere finalmente aggiunto Gentoo ai sistemi bootabili!! Adesso vi scrivo dal mio gentoo che ho prontamente adattato e modificato alle mie esigenze...che dire, sono strafelice!! Al momento ci sono alcune piccole cose che devo ancora aggiustare come il front end grafico per gestire la mia connessione wifi (che al momento faccio partire in automatico con uno script settato con wpa_supplicant) o i tasti di spegnimento o sospensione del sistema che non sono selezionabili, o l'audio che al riavvio del pc si azzera tutte le volte e mi tocca reimpostarlo da apposito menu, Ma tolto questo il sistema gira da paura...mi sono perfino installato il pepper flash che gira su chromium, la openjdk java con relativo plugin icedtea per accedere ad una chat che frequento spesso, e i principali programmi. Risolti quei piccoli problemini...avro' una Gentoo usabile al 100% come slackware e archlinux che li ho configurati al top!!

----------

